# Intermediate-Advanced Pianist -- Don't Know What to Play!



## memewaffle

Hello everyone. I am a somewhat advanced pianist. I have just started learning Mozart's Concerto No. 21, as well as Weddingday At Troldhaugen of Grieg (which is somewhat below my level). However, I would like to play another solo piece (or two), but I have no idea what to play. I am 14 years old, and I have been playing for 5-5.5 years. Please give me advice on some pieces to play!


----------



## Pugg

Holy Moses 14 years and playing Mozart, try Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1.


----------



## Bettina

memewaffle said:


> Hello everyone. I am a somewhat advanced pianist. I have just started learning Mozart's Concerto No. 21, as well as Weddingday At Troldhaugen of Grieg (which is somewhat below my level). However, I would like to play another solo piece (or two), but I have no idea what to play. I am 14 years old, and I have been playing for 5-5.5 years. Please give me advice on some pieces to play!


Do you have a piano teacher? If so, then you should ask him/her for some suggestions. Your teacher will have a good idea of which pieces would best highlight your strengths and improve your weaknesses.

However, if you would still prefer suggestions from TC members, then you should give us more information to help us choose the right pieces for you. Who are your favorite composers from each musical period? What else have you played recently, besides the Mozart concerto and the Grieg piece? Do you generally prefer pieces that are fast and flashy, or do you like playing pieces with a calm, dreamy feel instead? Your answers to these questions will help us make better suggestions.


----------



## EdwardBast

How big are your hands? What's the biggest interval you can easily span? — just so we have more practical information.


----------



## Tchaikov6

EdwardBast said:


> How big are your hands? What's the biggest interval you can easily span? - just so we have more
> practical information.


I don't think that's really needed (just like putting the age of the musician, there's really no point in doing that, I'm quite sure age is not relevant to playing ability). There are ways to get around large chords in piano, and for the most part that isn't a problem.


----------



## Holden4th

Pavanne pour une enfante defunte by Maurice Ravel. Sounds easy but it is a lot harder to play than it looks like a lot of Ravel's music.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Tchaikov6 said:


> I don't think that's really needed (just like putting the age of the musician, there's really no point in doing that, I'm quite sure age is not relevant to playing ability). There are ways to get around large chords in piano, and for the most part that isn't a problem.


There are, but I wouldn't have thought it ideal for a beginner to concern him/herself with them yet. Doing so would be a case of trying to run before you can walk, and that's never a good thing.


----------



## Mal

What about Piano Sonata No. 8 by Beethoven? I was greatly impressed by Kovacevich's performance of this recently. Or would this be considered to hard for your level? In any case, why not take up the challenge, it's so good!


----------



## Tchaikov6

Animal the Drummer said:


> There are, but I wouldn't have thought it ideal for a beginner to concern him/herself with them yet. Doing so would be a case of trying to run before you can walk, and that's never a good thing.


Well, he said he was an intermediate to advanced player.

To be honest, no piece is below someone's level. I sugges you play some of the preludes and fugues from the WTC by Bach. In my opinion, most of them are all almost equal in difficulty.


----------



## memewaffle

I started practicing this tonight, thanks for the advice, definitely around my level. Really like it.


----------



## memewaffle

1 I do have a teacher, but the semester doesn't start yet. My favorite composer from baroque is Bach, Classical is Mozart/Schubert, Romantic is really hard, but I'd put it between Chopin, Beethoven, and Grieg. Not a huge fun of contemporary music, some stravinsky and rachmaninoff though.
2 I played Debussy's Reverie quite recently, and also played Schubert's Sonatina in D Major with a violinist.
3 I love both of these. I'd prefer ones with aspects of both.


----------



## memewaffle

I can stretch a ninth.


----------



## Tchaikov6

memewaffle said:


> I started practicing this tonight, thanks for the advice, definitely around my level. Really like it.


Which piece specifically?


----------



## Bettina

memewaffle said:


> 1 I do have a teacher, but the semester doesn't start yet. My favorite composer from baroque is Bach, Classical is Mozart/Schubert, Romantic is really hard, but I'd put it between Chopin, Beethoven, and Grieg. Not a huge fun of contemporary music, some stravinsky and rachmaninoff though.
> 2 I played Debussy's Reverie quite recently, and also played Schubert's Sonatina in D Major with a violinist.
> 3 I love both of these. I'd prefer ones with aspects of both.


Thanks for the helpful information about your musical background and tastes. You might enjoy playing Mozart's Fantasia in D Minor. It has a lot of contrasts between slow, expressive sections and fast, flashy passages. Listen to it and let me know what you think!


----------



## Tchaikov6

memewaffle said:


> 1 I do have a teacher, but the semester doesn't start yet. My favorite composer from baroque is Bach, Classical is Mozart/Schubert, Romantic is really hard, but I'd put it between Chopin, Beethoven, and Grieg. Not a huge fun of contemporary music, some stravinsky and rachmaninoff though.
> 2 I played Debussy's Reverie quite recently, and also played Schubert's Sonatina in D Major with a violinist.
> 3 I love both of these. I'd prefer ones with aspects of both.


Try Debussy's Arabesques, Grieg's Lyric Pieces, Satie's Gymnopedies and Gnossiennes.

Some great chamber music that you might like is Beethoven's Cello Sonatas, especially Nos. 4 and 5. Danzi's Clarinet Sonata in B-flat Major is also great, less well known.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Some other ones I just thought of- 

Brahms Op. 76 Piano Pieces.

Brahms Clarinet Sonatas.

Grieg Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song.

Mozart Piano Sonata No. 11


----------



## memewaffle

Yes, I am playing Weddingday at Troldhaugen, which is one of his Lyric pieces. Definitely interested in the 1st Arabesque. 
I adore the Beethoven Cello Sonatas, but unfortunately, I don't know any decent cellists.


----------



## Honegger

Some Poulenc pieces may interest you. How about... Histoire de Babar le petit éléphant? Challenging enough, fun too.


----------



## memewaffle

Beethoven's Pathetique.


----------



## memewaffle

Oh, I like this one very much. I'll definitely be able to play it-just need to consult with my teacher next week. Thanks!


----------



## prokofiev

memewaffle said:


> 1 I do have a teacher, but the semester doesn't start yet. My favorite composer from baroque is Bach, Classical is Mozart/Schubert, Romantic is really hard, but I'd put it between Chopin, Beethoven, and Grieg. Not a huge fun of contemporary music, some stravinsky and rachmaninoff though.
> 2 I played Debussy's Reverie quite recently, and also played Schubert's Sonatina in D Major with a violinist.
> 3 I love both of these. I'd prefer ones with aspects of both.


You should try playing some Chopin- if you can play Wedding Day then you're probably around the level to play harder Chopin Nocturnes like 48/1 or easier etudes like 25/1 and 25/2. If you want to try a Beethoven Sonata then go for Tempest- if I were you I would learn the 3rd movement first before attempting the 1st but overall it's such a great piece to have in your repertoire.

I agree with Tchaikov6 that you would like listening to the late Beethoven cello sonatas but please don't go trying to play any of those. They're insanely difficult (comparative to the hardest beethoven piano sonatas out there) and Op. 102 in particular is incredibly demanding to learn- Ive heard of a pianist injuring themselves over trying to play one of the faster movements from #4.


----------



## Larry

You're probably ready for Bach's two part inventions, each about 2 minutes long and if I remember correctly there are about 12. Try Debussy's Claire De Lune.


----------

